# UP GTI Tornado Red - detail



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Well this is my second UP GTI, the previous Pure White was returned to the dealer due to being damaged. I managed to source this replacement on a very good deal and so here it is.

Car arrived to my home address on Friday by transporter, having a total of 6 miles on the clock. In the flesh, the Tornado Red looks very smart and I think that based on looks, I prefer it to the Pure White. However, the benefit of the Pure White is that it is pretty low maintainance and looks great without needing a lot of time and effort which can be a bonus. We already have a different white VW UP on the drive so having one a different colour is probably a good move.

I had planned to start prepping it on Saturday morning although we had a bit of snow and so it was late afternoon by the time this cleared up. Here's how it looked:


















Car was pretty clean to start with. Removed the remaining wrapping that was left on and started with a pre wash. I used Bilt Hamber Auto foam for this mixed at 4% ratio in a pump sprayer.


















Pressure rinse then followed ready for a wash using the 2BM. I used a microfibre madness wash pad for this with Auto Allure Luxallure shampoo.


















Once rinsed after shampooing, the car was blown dry using my Air Blaster Sidekick ready for the application of Bilt Hamber Korrosol to remove the fallout. I did get a good amount of activity but it is difficult to photograph on a red car. This was then thoroughly rinsed again using the PW.

I deliberated whether to clay the car but as I planned to machine polish I went ahead with the claying. On reflection, I really needn't have bothered as the paint did feel smooth to begin with. I did nothing with the wheels at this stage as I intended to remove them later.










I had noted a few light marks here and there: one of the worst looks to be as a result of a trade plate or similar swinging on the back bumper during transit to the dealership.


































I noticed a couple of marks on the roof and so decided on a machine polish. I used a paint gauge to check the initial paint thickness, these were in the range of 115-130um around the car.










I started with my least aggressive combo of Rupes White pad and Diamond Ultra Fine, this removed the fine scratches that were present and led me to believe that the paint is on the softer side. I did note some deeper random scratches on the roof but left these rather than removing more clear coat.

The car was masked appropriately such as door handles etc and I also masked some of the more profound contours to protect the paint where vunderable to strike-through (at a later date).


































Once polishing was complete, I used Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid to prep the paint for LSP. I decided to use Carpro Reload for this, it is a product that I haven't used previously but it's been in the garage for a while and I knew that it would be much quicker than waxing. It went on really easily and added a noticeable slickness to the paint. I used a longer pile MF to remove any light streaks but it was trouble-free to use. Another product that I've had for some time is Sonax BSD, and so I topped it off with some BSD. I have read that it can be a bit fussy but it went on and buffed off really easily, but it may have been helped that the paint was really slick so it had no problem spreading and buffing up.

I used Swissvax Seal feed on the window seals. I then moved onto the glass which was treated with Gtechniq G1. As the glass was new, I used some Carpro Eraser to remove the factory chalk marks and also went over the entire glass with Auto Finesse Crystal; I've used this same method before and seems to work out fine. I gave the screen 3 coats and the rest of the glass 2 coats. I layered on top of the previous coat without removing (which I think is the correct way) and it seems to perform and last well. To remove the residue, I tend to use a cotton pad with the G2 remover before buffing off with Auto Finesse Crystal.

The black exterior trim was treated using Carpro Dlux on a cotton pad, an easily product to use and has performed well in the past on other vehicles. I also treated the head and tail lights before buffing off with the suede cloth.

After the above, I finished up with the wheels. Once off the car, I gave them a treatment of BH Auto wheels, but there wasn't any real trace of fallout which I suppose is expected.










I again used the 2BM and Luxallure to clean the rims. Once rinsed, they were blown dry and I used the Carpro Reload for the entire rim. I had planned to use Gtechniq C5, but I knew that I wouldn't be able to keep them dry for 12 hours after application. Secondly, it is likely that I'll be running winter wheels and so they'll be off soon enough anyway. Tyres were finished off with Auto Finesse Satin.

Whilst the wheels were off, I covered the disc brakes and calipers with cling film and coated the components and axle etc with Bilt Hamber Dynax UC. Prior to refitting, the hubs were treated to a smear of copper grease to aid future removal.










Once I'd finished, the weather didn't hold up for long. But here it is anyhow:


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Great job . Nice car aswell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Great work, these are cracking looking motors!


----------



## RicardoB (Oct 18, 2015)

Nice work. Still not seen one of these on the roads - Need to get out more! Looks great.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

That looks great! Well done.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and nice looking car


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking car, good work.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Great little car - for most people for most of the time its all the car you'd ever need


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

They are good fun to drive, and strike a good balance between fun and low running costs. My insurance was only £157, and is roughly half what I paid on my old ST. Mpg is easily in the 50s, and doesn't drop too far below that when pressing on. They definitely feel pokier to drive than the figures would suggest, and it's a lot more useable power than the likes of some rapid hatches on the market. 

Some owners think that the damping is a weak point of the car, it certainly isn't bad for the price point but I've got a set of Eibach pro street s coilovers on the way, I only plan on lowering it by a minimal amount when fitting but some improved components will sharpen it up further.


----------



## robwils (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks great, well done for keeping going in this weather too :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice car c87reed :thumb:

Not bad on the old insurance 
Now I'm into my 40's insurance is becoming quite bearable.

I just insured the Porsche for £160 a year, Clio 200 for £225 and my CR-V for £123 

All fully comp. Porsche & Clio protected with full no claims, CR-V I have zero no claims on. (as they're being used on the Porsche)

BTT - 
Bet your UP handles like a go kart and 50mpg is awesome stuff mate :driver:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

robwils said:


> Looks great, well done for keeping going in this weather too :thumb:


Believe me, I did bail on a couple of occasions. I just parked it up in the garage and did a couple of hours here and there.

I am jealous of all the lucky bunch with double garages, with enough space to easily work and move around each side. My garage isn't a bad sized single, but once I get the car in alongside all of my c*** it soon becomes a squeeze and I end up having to move it in and out to work.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Lovely car. Fancying a 5dr for my missus.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

minimadmotorman said:


> Lovely car. Fancying a 5dr for my missus.


We also have a 5dr up! in a lower spec with the 60ps engine. I probably wouldn't have really comsidered one had I not have driven my partner's beforehand. She loves hers, it is a sound small car and feels pretty nippy for what it is. It's pretty roomy inside considering the small dimensions.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool. See you have a nilfisk p150. How do you rate it? Can't decide between it and a Kranzle.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

That is one tidy wee motor. Love these. Great work buddy.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

minimadmotorman said:


> Cool. See you have a nilfisk p150. How do you rate it? Can't decide between it and a Kranzle.


Well I ended up with a stupidly good deal on the P150 in the end. It was on on prime a year back at £250 and it arrived with a very slight crack (hardly noticeable) in the front panel. I negotiated with Amazon to keep it at a further reduced price of £200. So at that price it really was a no-brainer to have the P150 over a Kranzle. I reckon that the overall fit and finish will be much higher on the Kranzle machines but for me it would depend on the cost difference as to which one I went for.

It's been a pretty faultless machine to date, it has more than enough guts about it for detailing. If I was going to choose a Kranzle, I'd have the K10 with a similar flow rate to the P150. I've upgraded the hose on mine and swapped it out for a 15m instead of the standard 10m. A pressure washer dealer (a Nilfisk stockist) advised me that replacement parts, such as the seals, are a lot cheaper for the Nilfisk in comparison to Kranzle.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for that. If I could drop on a P150 for £250 I'd be all over it! However when they are around £400 they are getting close to Kranzle money and I can't help but want one! Lol


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

minimadmotorman said:


> Thanks for that. If I could drop on a P150 for £250 I'd be all over it! However when they are around £400 they are getting close to Kranzle money and I can't help but want one! Lol


https://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1001&?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=comparsionshopping&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIpu6L4Ma03gIVxrTtCh1MygbcEAYYASABEgJAUvD_BwE

About as good as they price wise at the minute I think. CPC have them at the same price also.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good nice work


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

c87reed said:


> Believe me, I did bail on a couple of occasions. I just parked it up in the garage and did a couple of hours here and there.
> 
> I am jealous of all the lucky bunch with double garages, with enough space to easily work and move around each side. My garage isn't a bad sized single, but once I get the car in alongside all of my c*** it soon becomes a squeeze and I end up having to move it in and out to work.


I'm jealous of people with a single garage, let along a double 

Looks great mate, like its been said be a cracking little go kart, back to the heritage of the MK1 Golf GTi.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly matey.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Super job, looked at one of these today, same colour but four door


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Streeto said:


> Super job, looked at one of these today, same colour but four door


Originally I did go for a 5dr in pure white but it was somehow damaged prior to delivery, I then managed to source this one without any long wait. I always preferred the look of the 3dr but liked the extra practicality of a 5dr; for the car's size there's a decent amount of space in the back.

Dealers will be managing to get their hands on a few now for dealer stock, whereas a couple of month back it would be hard to even get a look at one at a dealer, because as soon as one would arrive it was out the door again. Mine was one that the dealer had ordered for group stock when the order books opened in Feb, yet they didn't get it until October!

For anyone interested in one, you can expect £1100-1400 off list through Drive the deal.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks a proper little pocket rocket and does look good in the colour combo you’ve got, has come up well


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Very jealous......
I’m still waiting for a build week for a Polo Gti+ that I ordered in January, I doubt that I will get it before January or February 2019


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Peirre said:


> Very jealous......
> I'm still waiting for a build week for a Polo Gti+ that I ordered in January, I doubt that I will get it before January or February 2019


The Polo GTIs are certainly a smart looking car and go against the grain with the step up to the 2.0 TSI under the bonnet. There will be plenty that get remapped to a much higher figure.

What timescale were you quoted when ordering? If it is well beyond your quoted timescale bear the VW Mobex scheme in mind. VW's build sequences are truly bizarre, some ordered these up GTIs in Feb and haven't received them yet, however I ordered one late June and it received it late Sept.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Just beyond 800 miles on the clock. Averaged 48mpg over the last two tank fills without making any real effort to drive economically. A good chunk of that driving has been on hilly back B roads.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> Looks a proper little pocket rocket and does look good in the colour combo you've got, has come up well


It's running a different colour combo of browns now. Hello winter :wave: (Well, very nearly)


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Looks a really tidy job. I used to work with someone who planned on ordering one. He kept rattling off the stats on them. It's a lot of bang for your bucks!


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Well, some up GTI owners believe that the suspension is the weakest point of the car. It isn't bad and I'm sure that most owners will have absolutely no complaints, but there's always room for improvement I suppose. Anyhow, I've treated it to some Eibach Pro-street S coilovers. Not really sure when they'll get fitted now, but I am only going for a minimal drop; I'm not a fan of excessively lowered cars. Quality is definitely good, the stainless struts themselves are nicely tig welded up, and generally look smart.


----------



## Marc2004 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice, in the matching red too


----------

